# The Hollies Sports Centre and Social Club; Ipswich – August 2012



## the_man_1984 (Aug 25, 2012)

The Hollies Sports Centre and Social Club; Ipswich – August 2012

Firstly many thanks to djwx82 for finding and taking us to this site.

I don’t really know very much about The Hollies Sports Centre and Social Club; however, an article was produced in 2010 with plans to convert the building into a Blue Cross Animal Centre. 

Unfortunately in August 2012 the building is still in a very poor state as you will see from the poor quality photos.




IMG_0117 by the_man_1984, on Flickr
The building really gets you in the sporting mood.




IMG_0090 by the_man_1984, on Flickr




IMG_0009 by the_man_1984, on Flickr
Welcome, Enjoy the art on the walls.




IMG_0012 by the_man_1984, on Flickr




IMG_0020 by the_man_1984, on Flickr
Fancy a drink??




IMG_0031 by the_man_1984, on Flickr
Need a cleaner with these spiders webs. 




IMG_0046 by the_man_1984, on Flickr




IMG_0035 by the_man_1984, on Flickr




IMG_0054 by the_man_1984, on Flickr
Anyone thinking of exploring this building be careful on the staircase as there was a very nice wire hanging down. Didn't want to find out if it was live or not. 




IMG_0066 by the_man_1984, on Flickr




IMG_0080 by the_man_1984, on Flickr




IMG_0047 by the_man_1984, on Flickr
We only found one WC in the building that hadn't been broken. 




IMG_0049 by the_man_1984, on Flickr




IMG_0058 by the_man_1984, on Flickr




IMG_0093 by the_man_1984, on Flickr




IMG_0103 by the_man_1984, on Flickr
Wow




IMG_0109 by the_man_1984, on Flickr
Dont ask.




IMG_0121 by the_man_1984, on Flickr
Tennis anyone?? 




IMG_0119 by the_man_1984, on Flickr




IMG_0092 by the_man_1984, on Flickr

Many thanks.


----------



## Priority 7 (Aug 25, 2012)

Chap I think you forgot the images


----------



## the_man_1984 (Aug 25, 2012)

Images are following shortly. Been a bit of a nightmare to upload them


----------



## The Archivist (Aug 25, 2012)

So why not wait until they're uploaded before posting a report?


----------



## UE-OMJ (Aug 25, 2012)

The suspense is killing me...


----------



## the_man_1984 (Aug 25, 2012)

knuckles wrapped won't do that again.


----------



## krela (Aug 25, 2012)

Read [ame="http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=16286"]this[/ame] and [ame="http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=17009"]this[/ame].


----------



## the_man_1984 (Aug 25, 2012)

Apologies to those who tried to follow this thread earlier  hope you enjoy.


----------



## Boatbird (Aug 26, 2012)

Following a problem I had uploading, can thoroughly recommend IrfanView to edit images in batches!


----------



## the_man_1984 (Aug 26, 2012)

Thanks for the advice Boatbird and will try that next time. My main problem was two lovely big power cut we had locally when producing this thread which surprisingly saved/published my text and corrupted my photos; hence, why it took me so long to upload


----------



## UE-OMJ (Aug 26, 2012)

the_man_1984 said:


> Apologies to those who tried to follow this thread earlier  hope you enjoy.





That was certainly a different way to do a post, putting the text up first without pictures to tease us 

In pic 16, is that all spider webs


----------



## the_man_1984 (Aug 26, 2012)

Haha... I don't think I will ever do another post when a thunderstorm is on the horizon  

With regards to picture 16, Yes that's correct. I didn't even have to edit the photo


----------



## Simonipswich (Aug 27, 2012)

The Hollies closed about 8 to 10 years ago, they had two squash courts, tennis courts and a gun firing range along with football pitches I believe. It was originally owned by British Telecom (BT) as their sports and social club then it was sold on and became a private members sports club mainly for BT and the Civil Service. They did have a very good squash team that played in local leagues.


----------



## LairdOfLochaber (Aug 30, 2012)

wow, I hope the BT's phone service looks better than their leisure centre. Explorers in modern buildings must have to be really careful of the loose wiring. Can't imagine the kind of person who gets his jollies by smashing toilets in vacant buildings. I guess those little tents made out of scraps and cardboard are homeless shelters.


----------



## krela (Aug 30, 2012)

LairdOfLochaber said:


> I guess those little tents made out of scraps and cardboard are homeless shelters.



Err no, it's a home made skate ramp.


----------



## Jet48 (Aug 30, 2012)

Thanks for sharing the photos


----------



## Ace247 (Aug 30, 2012)

Decent set of pics..


----------

